

Zulu, Xhosa, Swati, Hlubi, Phuthi and Ndebele - helwr
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nguni_languages

======
jamesbkel
I spent awhile in South Africa studying public health back when I was in
school and as a result, learned Xhosa.

Very fun to learn (grammatically fairly straightforward, but making all the
sounds correctly is a bit challenging) and being able to speak a language with
clicks is always a good party trick.

Miriam Makeba is the most well known Xhosa singer, but if anyone is interested
in listening to some other music, Pitch Black Afro and Hip Hop Pantsula are
good examples of modern SA hip hop/kwaito music. Not 100% Xhosa - both also
mix in some of the other languages mentioned in the wiki entry.

